

Asset Pipeline for Dummies   - cavneb
http://coderberry.me/blog/2012/04/24/asset-pipeline-for-dummies/

======
supercleanse
Thanks for posting this man! This is a great resource for people using the new
asset pipeline in rails.

------
cavneb
Learn how the Asset Pipeline works and why you should use it.

------
xutpuu
Awesome write-up! Thanks for sharing!

------
zettabyte
Nice and concise.

